# Add more light?



## cichlidz (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a 46 bowfront that has a AH Supply 96 watt kit. I want to get more penetration and foreground growth, so I am considering adding either another 96 watt kit or AHSupply's 2x36 watt kit.

Any opinions? :?:


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

To penetrate deeper go for the 96 watt kit. I use 36ers on some tanks is set up at work and even though i have 6 of them it is not as good as 3 96 watters.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

The problem I see with using multiple 96w bulbs over your bowfront is that the ends of the tank are only about 13" wide so both tubes will be placed toward the back of the tank. This might become an issue if you want a Glosso or Riccia forground.


----------

